# RODENT EXPERTS - Dwarf rat in standard rats litter?



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

My rat recently gave borth to an OOPs litter of 16 and one of the males is EXTREMELY tiny. Dwarf tiny.
He looks like a baby mouse.
They all vary in size of course, but this one is incredibly tiny in comparrison with even the smallest of the bunch. Nothing seems to be wrong with him, he isn't skinny or weak at all, actually supringly developed for his age. However, I thought it was impossible for one to be born from two standards unless they carry the dwarf gene, which is very rare if at all present in pet store rats. I can't figure it out! Is it possible that the genes of pet store rats are so much like trailmix that I just happened to get a dwarf in my litter? 
Or does this just happen sometimes?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Why couldn't he be the runt?


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

He is REALLY small, man. Tiny.

Most of them are this big.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










He is about this big.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is he acting the same as the other babies? No differences in appetite or behaviour?

It could be a runt.

You are best off finding a breeder of dwarf rats and asking them. I know Lucky 7 Rattery breed dwarfs although I've no idea of their experience/credentials. It's likely a breeder will know with more certainty than most members here


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

your little fellow doesn't look like a rat at all, he looks like a mouse to me. How old are the babies?
True dwarfs stop growing while their standard siblings continue to grow. But they all look normal from the start. Can you put the wee pup in your hand beside a standard-sized baby and take a pic (better comparison).

Quoted from Dwarves: Not just small rats--by Chrissy Knight
"A true genetic dwarf rat harbors a mutation on its GH (Growth Hormone gene) resulting in undectable levels of severely truncated protien thats incapable of binding to the GH receptor. The result is sustantially smaller rats (40-75% smaller on average) and that have a complete inability to to develop any form of cancer. Even if continually exposed, over long periods of time, to multiple carcinogenic substances the dwarf simply cannot develop cancer. The GH deficiency prohibits the overgrowth of cells, which is cancer in its most simple form."

from http://www.dreameyce.com/eagleseye/rattery/ratinfo/rat_types.htm

Dwarf: Dwarf rats are aprox 1/3 the size of standard size rats. This is an actual gene that causes growth restriction. There is an assortment of sizes of rats in the fancy. A small sized standard rat, is not considered a dwarf, nor would a large dwarf, be considered a standard rat.

from PH ratttery

"10. What is a dwarf rat?
A dwarf rat is NOT just a small rat! It is a genetic mutation that causes them to have reduced growth hormone. This causes them to grow more slowly than standard sized babies, and they stop growing around the time they are 6-7 weeks old. According to scientific research, they are more resistant to certain types of cancer and also kidney disease due to their reduced growth hormone, however there is a tradeoff - they may not be as "bright" as normal sized rats. Some dwarf owners say that it's like they never grow up mentally - they seem to keep the playful, happy demeanor of youngsters. But many people don't notice a difference in their personalities at all - a lot of dwarf rats seem to be the same as normally sized rats in a smaller package!

Physically, dwarf rats do look different than standard sized rats. Their feet are smaller, legs are shorter, and their tails are very thin. Their eyes are out of proportion to the size of their heads. They are much smaller than standard sized rats - 1/3 the size or smaller.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> your little fellow doesn't look like a rat at all, he looks like a mouse to me.


I think they were just photos as an example?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > your little fellow doesn't look like a rat at all, he looks like a mouse to me.
> ...


ahhh. We really need pics of him. He could be a really small runt (some are) but we can only tell from pics.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

My cameras on the fritz but Ill take pics ASAP.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

cameraphone?


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Nope, I don't do phones anymore.
I stick to a laptop and landline 8)
Too bad my cam is eft-up, I'll try with my webcam..


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow. He really is TINY. He looks a little on the skinny side in that photo too- not sure if he does in person or not. Hopefully someone else will come along with more answers.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

No, he is tiny but not too skinny. Thats just how he was laying, he has quite the appetite and quite the belly.
Does he look dwarf?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Paterson.S said:


> No, he is tiny but not too skinny. Thats just how he was laying, he has quite the appetite and quite the belly.
> Does he look dwarf?


its too soon to tell...some runts catch up. What colour are his parents? Do they have blazes or white markings??


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

His mother is a blue self. No white, but I have never seen daddy.


----------

